# Bought a tractor on Christmas!



## Chris (Dec 26, 2014)

I have been looking for a smaller tractor for some time for use around the house and the new property. Well my brother has had this tractor for several years and wouldn't let go of it for anything even though he never used it. Well tonight at dinner we finally came to an agreement, I gave him a small amount of cash and a rifle and I got the Ford 1200 with a 768 bucket on the front. It came with a Gannon, rototiller attachment, post hole auger, seed and fertilizer spreader and some other attachment. A great deal on my end.

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1419572825.172121.jpg


----------



## havasu (Dec 26, 2014)

Depends on what rifle you gave up!


----------



## Chris (Dec 26, 2014)

Nothing special, one I received in a package deal a while back. It was the first gun I have ever gotten rid of tho.


----------



## frodo (Dec 26, 2014)

your going to need to keep your eye out for used,  bush hog attachment  and a box blade


your brother screwed you...he's your brother,  you could have borrowed any time you wanted to, 
now,  you are doing the maintaince to it,  storing it.
 and i bet you a stale do-nut.  he will borrow it


BTW,  update on the winchester ranger 140  shell magazine extension
aint happening,  cant happen,  anyone want to buy a win, ranger 140   12 gauge shootgun,,full choke  2 3/4 
looks good, like new,  i dont like it, i'm picky  $250.00 shipped to your ffl

with a 24 hour, inspection period.  if you do not like it, you can pay shipping back to me
100% refund.  within 24 hours of receiving to shipped back


----------



## Chris (Dec 26, 2014)

Don't tempt me on another gun.

He won't borrow it. He has no property. He used to years ago but sold it off.

It has a box scraper and my buddy has a bush hog I can borrow. It's all covered.


----------



## inspectorD (Dec 26, 2014)

That is a very nice tractor.. and you will use it plenty. Good deal!!


----------



## frodo (Dec 26, 2014)

happy for you, and jealous at the same time


----------



## Chris (Dec 26, 2014)

Don't be jealous I'm going to the poorhouse quick.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 26, 2014)

Chris said:


> Don't be jealous I'm going to the poorhouse quick.



Hurry up, we've got plenty of room here...:beer:


----------



## havasu (Dec 26, 2014)

Every time I think of Chris on a tractor, I just keep having this song in my mind...

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umS3XM3xAPk[/ame]


----------



## frodo (Dec 28, 2014)

oldognewtrick said:


> Hurry up, we've got plenty of room here...:beer:



aint that the damn truth!!!!!


----------



## Chris (Dec 28, 2014)

Just picked up the tractor and within a mile of towing it home my trans went out. Good thing I am only 100 miles from home.


----------



## havasu (Dec 28, 2014)

Wanna borrow my Kia?


----------



## Chris (Dec 28, 2014)

Nope. It's a good thing I kept my trusty super duty as a backup truck. Seems it's getting more use lately than the new one.


----------



## frodo (Dec 28, 2014)

didn't you just have that trans rebuilt?


----------



## slownsteady (Dec 28, 2014)

It ain't the trans; it's the big bungee cord that your brother had tied to the other end of that tractor...:rofl:


----------



## Chris (Dec 29, 2014)

Yup the trans is two weeks old. Ha it all built for towing. I think it was the billet torque converter that went.

Or my brother drained the fluid to keep his tractor?

Good thing I have a good wife that jumped in the spare truck and came and bailed me out.


----------



## frodo (Dec 29, 2014)

If I remember correctly,  that trans was "fixed"  by them 2 or maybe 3 times already.
I would be HOT  right about now.  someone tomorrow morning would be looking at my big azz standing in his doorway
on the verge of being a real loud conversation.

I would be demanding a new transmission...


----------



## frodo (Dec 29, 2014)

dont wanna get all off subject,  this kind of ties in,

I bought a new chevy Geo Storm  in 1990...for my wife,  to small i hated it

It started using oil,  less than 500 miles and I have to add oil,  I took it to the dealer..I got the old rings not set yet, give it time, story
took it home, still using oil,  took it back,  same BS
i went over to my Dads house,,asked my Dad his opinion
He said,  hell son, if it uses oil,  let it use it.
the next week,  I called chevy,  my car wont start.come get it.
they told me I burned up the motor,  I said "I"  aint burned up S&^T
"I" want a new motor.  well, we fought back and forth.  till they got a call from a reporter at channel 3  eyewitness news
they told the reported,  NO NO NO,,, we are replacing the motor.  
then, they told me they were rebuilding the motor.  I said FINE
  give me back about 10 grand.  cause a rebuilt is a used car not a new car.  
and eyewitness news will explain the difference,  if needed.
they put a new motor in the car.   6 mths later,   I traded that POS off and got a 4x4  truck.

now adays, instead of a reporter,  you have the internet.  If they will not replace your tranny,  slam them with facebook,
twitter, youtube.    you will get a call wanting to make you happy.after you post a complaint on there facebook page


----------



## Chris (Dec 29, 2014)

They will replace it I'm sure. I've dealt with these guys for years and they have never done me wrong. I guess I will really find out in a few hours when they open.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 30, 2014)

A better story would have been towing the truck home with the tractor.


----------



## frodo (Dec 30, 2014)

:::rofl::

 here ya go Neal.:trophy:


----------



## Chris (Dec 30, 2014)

That crossed my mind but 100 miles at 7 mph would make for a long road trip.


----------



## Chris (Jan 4, 2015)

So the starter started giving me issues on the tractor, I decided to order a new one. While it is down I learned I can't leave anything alone, it had a busted headlight and they were just not bright and the seat was torn up. I went to my local tractor supply and picked up a new seat and some LED headlights. Meanwhile I am fixing all the little issues like switches that don't work right, new battery and cables and some leaks. I wish I could just buy something and use it and not care.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 5, 2015)

Changing the clutch is always fun.


----------



## Chris (Jan 6, 2015)

It feels good so hopefully it lasts a while.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 6, 2015)

They always feel good and they always go when you are up to the axles in mud or some other ugle situation.


----------



## frodo (Jan 7, 2015)

we used to go mudd'n    had a tractor we left out in the field,  when we were knee deep stuck.  pull it out

then are little redneck azz'z  would drive around the boulevard with mud caked trucks just to show off

stereo blaring lynerd skynerd   free bird

could not see except a hole where you wipped it off .  good times


----------

